# FYI!!!!! 45K Wild Horses to be Killed



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

https://www.thedodo.com/blm-board-recommends-killing-45000-wild-horses-2003227827.html


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Good! Now maybe glue prices will drop.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah, I already read about that somewhere else and there were a bunch of hippies bitching about it. Funny how they get all warm and fuzzy thinking about wolves munching on elk and talking about all the regeneration of aspen and other types of vegetation they are seeing in the absence of elk. Now we have another herbivore we are talking about reducing the numbers of (that hunters can't even help with) and they get all whiny about it. What goes on inside their heads?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Good! Now maybe glue prices will drop.


and dog food!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Food source for homeless shelters perhaps?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Good grief, not just the homeless I hope! Horse is beautiful, lean meat! I just want to know how soon they'll let us hunt them so I don't get stuck behind point creep! Gotta get all the family, neighbors, coworkers, and whoever else to start applying too so that my kids and grandkids can be "mentored"


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

*Feral NOT wild. Feral animals, no matter how charismatic and beloved they are shouldn't be allowed to destroy habitat that is crucial for native game populations.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Good! Now maybe glue prices will drop.


Seriously. Some people are concerned about prices at the gas pump, but the rising cost of Elmer's is putting me in a cash crunch.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Holy cow why don't we just feed them to the jellystone wolves and that way the elk can make a comeback? Dang eye is smarrt


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

horse lives matter

Horses eat the same thing as cattle. Guess who's squeezing on the BLM to get rid of feral horses?

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> horse lives matter
> 
> Horses eat the same thing as cattle. Guess who's squeezing on the BLM to get rid of feral horses?
> 
> .


...but, its a proven internet fact that wolves prefer to eat cows over horses so horses will have to take the back seat for now.

#thisismyfavoritethreadlol

--------SS


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> horse lives matter
> 
> Horses eat the same thing as cattle. Guess who's squeezing on the BLM to get rid of feral horses?
> 
> .


Not all of us appreciate your exotic eating habits goob...some of us enjoy a nice beef steak or cheeseburger for that matter...

#westdeserthorsehunt16


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

johnnycake said:


> Good grief, not just the homeless I hope! Horse is beautiful, lean meat! I just want to know how soon they'll let us hunt them so I don't get stuck behind point creep! Gotta get all the family, neighbors, coworkers, and whoever else to start applying too so that my kids and grandkids can be "mentored"


Agreed, nothing wrong with horse meat. I'd go out to the Book Cliffs to get one if a hunt ever opened up.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Clarq said:


> Agreed, nothing wrong with horse meat. I'd go out to the Book Cliffs to get one if a hunt ever opened up.


Book cliffs would certainly be more scenic, but head past Simpson Springs towards Dugway and the number of horses there are thicker than antelope in Wyoming.


----------

